# Cuber density per country



## Stefan (Apr 25, 2010)

A little analysis of the density of WCA cubers per country, by area and by population:

http://stefan-pochmann.info/cubieverse/cuber_density.html


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 26, 2010)

Prtychl


----------



## Dene (Apr 26, 2010)

Lolstralia.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 26, 2010)

It'd be cool if someone made a map to go with this.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 26, 2010)

Rayne said:


> It'd be cool if someone made a map to go with this.



+1


----------



## Forte (Apr 26, 2010)

The USA has 2122 registered cubers


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 26, 2010)

Dene said:


> Winstralia.


Fixed.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 26, 2010)

Forte said:


> The USA has 2122 registered cubers



The question is how many unregistered cubers are there? me being one


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 26, 2010)

I know 4 unregistered cubers. 3 being +1 min and 1 being sub 25


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 26, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I know 4 unregistered cubers. 3 being +1 min and 1 being sub 25



How do you register as a cuber?


----------



## Wolfcube (Apr 26, 2010)

Here's my map:

http://cubescape.110mb.com/map/index.html

There might be a few mistakes. I put it together very quickly.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 26, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > I know 4 unregistered cubers. 3 being +1 min and 1 being sub 25
> ...



You... have to go through the very complex registration complex... I'll summarise it:


Register for competition
Go to competition
Compete


----------



## bwatkins (Apr 26, 2010)

this is neat but there are so many cubers that don't attend competitions. I personally just enjoy the individual challange, myself and i can think of about 10 others that are also "unregistered"


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 26, 2010)

What about per state/province?


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 26, 2010)

Wolfcube said:


> Here's my map:
> 
> http://cubescape.110mb.com/map/index.html
> 
> There might be a few mistakes. I put it together very quickly.


Wow, cool. Where did you get the map?

Oh never mind:
http://www.ammap.com/

I've been looking for something like that for a while


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 26, 2010)

bwatkins said:


> this is neat but there are so many cubers that don't attend competitions. I personally just enjoy the individual challange, myself and i can think of about 10 others that are also "unregistered"



I think we are making the assumption that the ratio of "registered" cubers to "unregistered" cubers is pretty similar for each country.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 26, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> bwatkins said:
> 
> 
> > this is neat but there are so many cubers that don't attend competitions. I personally just enjoy the individual challange, myself and i can think of about 10 others that are also "unregistered"
> ...



Seems like a fair assumption, but don't you think if one country has more comps per year and in different locations around the country it would give people a better chance of atttending one?


----------



## anders (Apr 26, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> bwatkins said:
> 
> 
> > this is neat but there are so many cubers that don't attend competitions. I personally just enjoy the individual challange, myself and i can think of about 10 others that are also "unregistered"
> ...



This assumption can only be applied to countries where you have had several competititons. For instance, there has been no competition yet in Vietnam but they have a vital community (http://www.rubikvn.org/VCCRP/index.php) but only a few who has competed at an official competition (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ntId=&regionId=Vietnam&pattern=&search=Search).


----------



## Kian (Apr 26, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > bwatkins said:
> ...



I think it is largely a poor assumption. Though it is better than no information at all, I doubt greatly that it's terribly representative,


----------



## Weston (Apr 26, 2010)

But there are no more cubers in Belize!


----------



## Bryan (Apr 26, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > The USA has 2122 registered cubers
> ...



Unregistered cubers don't count because:

1) There's no good way to get the data.
2) They're not interested enough in going to a competition.

But #1's the big point. Yes, you could rename it "Cubers who have attended a WCA competition density per country", but there's not too much of a need.


----------



## Edward (Apr 26, 2010)

Bryan said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...


----------



## Enter (Apr 26, 2010)

slovenija slovenija


----------



## CubeDust (Apr 26, 2010)

lol here in israel we don't have official comp's' so only 4(!!!!!!!!OMG) precipitated in competitions in other countries.


and still, 4! there's so much and only 4!


----------



## Carrot (Apr 26, 2010)

Wolfcube said:


> Here's my map:
> 
> http://cubescape.110mb.com/map/index.html
> 
> There might be a few mistakes. I put it together very quickly.



Greenland should maybe be a Part of Denmark? xD but whatever I don't know about that


----------



## Stefan (Apr 26, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Oh never mind:
> http://www.ammap.com/
> 
> I've been looking for something like that for a while



Me, too. Looks nice. Though apparently Singapore and Aruba are too tiny to see them (I didn't even try Macau).



Bryan said:


> Unregistered cubers don't count because:
> 1) There's no good way to get the data.



That's indeed why I used WCA numbers, yes. It's all I have. Well, I do know a decent number of national online communities, but gathering those numbers would be cumbersome and still error-prone/incomplete.


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Apr 26, 2010)

We did this on the spanish comunity:
http://www.click2map.com/maps/technoloko/Densidad_Cubera_Española


----------



## riffz (Apr 26, 2010)

Bryan said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



That's very presumptuous. A lot of cubers in certain countries would have to take a plane ride to attend one, and many people can't afford that.

But I do understand that using official data is really the only way to effectively implement this.


----------



## Rune (Apr 26, 2010)

Though apparently Singapore and Aruba are too tiny to see them (I didn't even try Macau).
Singapore can be found there. (Aruba and Macau are not "countries").


----------



## Stefan (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok, I just found out that I can zoom in, so now I got Singapore and Aruba. Macau still seems too small even with maximum zoom, though.



Rune said:


> Aruba and Macau are not "countries"


Wikipedia, the World Factbook and the WCA disagree.


----------



## Rune (Apr 26, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Ok, I just found out that I can zoom in, so now I got Singapore and Aruba. Macau still seems too small even with maximum zoom, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With "countries" I understood "recognized sovereign states".


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 26, 2010)

CubeDust said:


> lol here in israel we don't have official comp's' so only 4(!!!!!!!!OMG) *precipitated* in competitions in other countries.
> 
> 
> and still, 4! there's so much and only 4!


competition in the rain?


----------



## TioMario (Apr 26, 2010)

As far as I know... Uruguay's cuber density is:

"1 cuber / 176.215 km^2"

However, we have "0 people with WCA profiles / 176.215 km^2"

PS: Uruguay's total area is 176.215 km^2


----------



## coinman (Apr 26, 2010)

TioMario said:


> As far as I know... Uruguay's cuber density is:
> 
> "1 cuber / 176.215 km^2"
> 
> ...



I doubt that you are the only cuber in Uruguay


----------



## Dene (Apr 26, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Ok, I just found out that I can zoom in, so now I got Singapore and Aruba. Macau still seems too small even with maximum zoom, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Redundant


----------



## Kian (Apr 26, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> CubeDust said:
> 
> 
> > lol here in israel we don't have official comp's' so only 4(!!!!!!!!OMG) *precipitated* in competitions in other countries.
> ...



it's happened. I've felt rain on the back of my neck while doing an official 6x6 solve before. Fact.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 27, 2010)

Kian said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > CubeDust said:
> ...



It was raining during 4x4 at bigcubes? O well stupid weather.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bryan said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



Oh gee, try being 16 and saying, "Hey Mom, can I go to Berkeley for a one day cube competition? It's only a 10 hour drive!" And that is the closest competition. I'm very interested; I just don't have the money to go.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 27, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > 2) *They're not interested enough in going to a competition.*
> ...


I guess money technically isn't an issue... if you are interested enough, walking is always an option 

Alternatively, find a way to organize a competition near you.


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 27, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> lilkdub503 said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



Wouldn't it be nice if school didn't ever get in the way of long term goals like that?


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > TeddyKGB said:
> ...



Where abouts do you live that is 10 hours away from Berkeley and not closer to another place where competitions are held?? I find that very hard to believe (although my geography isn't that great). Also, heard of flying?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 27, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > TeddyKGB said:
> ...



Have you ever tried, "Hey Mom, I want to go to Berkeley for a one day cube competition. What can I do for you so that we can make that happen?" ?


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 27, 2010)

Dene said:


> lilkdub503 said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



oregon.


----------

